# I heard... (shrimps)



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I heard... Kim's Nature got a new shipment of shrimps (about 100+ blue tigers)

and mr_bako (GTAA member) also got about 100 blue tigers in too


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice - closer to home - any idea what the prices are?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

novice said:


> Nice - closer to home - any idea what the prices are?


no price yet, they just came in last night  probably not even for sale till the weekend

but I like to give GTAA members a heads up


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Ohhh Boy!!!! I'm excited ! lol Where is Kim's? I looked in the forum directory but missed it somehow. And.... we thank you !!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking forward to see some pictures. I gotta change my tank!!


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Where is Kim's.? Can someone tell me... Interested in blue tiger shrimp.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Kim's is at Major Mac and H/W 48 (Markham road), at the north-east corner. I know where mr_bako lives but you can PM him ;-)


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

Don't they sell plants? 
www.kimsnature.ca/contact.htm

They sell aquarium stuff too? I pass by there all the time. never knew..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Quad S*

S S S S grade CBS ~ 4 Available 



Pictures were taken today 

Only a camera phone, and it looks *FANTASTIC* in person!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*King SSS*



brianc said:


> Don't they sell plants?
> www.kimsnature.ca/contact.htm
> 
> They sell aquarium stuff too? I pass by there all the time. never knew..


Yes, Kim is expanding the store 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

King SSS CRS (I made the name up, but the red part looks like a King's crown)

zoom closer and you will see it!

my camera phone sucks! >.<''

As for the rest, just stop by and take a look! It's way better than my camera phone!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Wow, and I thought PJ's was far... I need a car.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

How about pics of the tigers?

Are they actual blue tiger shrimp?


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Do they have any blue tiger shrimp there.? And does anyone know if they sell the plant four leaf clover.? It is a long way for me to go just to check.?


----------



## greentea (Mar 22, 2011)

A friend of mine got some blue tigers from Frank before they were moved to Kim's nature so they definitely have them there. They aren't OEBT though so they might not breed true blue. Forgot to ask about the price though.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

You can either call Kim's Nature or pm mr_barko to get the price and details.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was thinking to go to Kims this weekend but dont know my way around Markham to well. Was at Franks a few weekends ago, grabbed some awesome stuff - is Kims sort of close to Franks.?


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes its another 10 minutes? Definitely visit Kims. Lots of nice plants there too (if you like that stuff)


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey GREAT thanks for the info.  I do love plants as well - I am hoping that maybe they might sell four leaf clover plant too (marislea drummonid) - I am looking for a few.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey - does anyone know if Kims is open this coming Friday.? As it is Easter! I know his web site says open most holidays - but I was just wondering if anyone knew for sure.?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*tiger shrimp*

regarding the tiger shrimps here are some pics

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34077


----------



## Jedidiah (Mar 15, 2010)

Kim's Nature has adopted Franks Aquarium. 
Frank now works out of Kims.

The blue tigers are of a light blue to clear, and some were an orange/brown with the black stripes.

He has them set up next to a tank of blue pearls, and the pearls are more blue.


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

what were they priced at?


----------



## Jedidiah (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't quite remember, around $9 or $10 each.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*exact same*

if anyone is looking for tigers, i have the exact same ones.

I have about 10 left. going for 2.50 each!

please pm me if you are interested


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey there may be in your area Saturday do you have a pic of the tiger shrimp you have.?


----------

